# This is a new technique....



## Andrew Green (Jan 2, 2007)

[yt]QVbysV0tdRo[/yt]


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 2, 2007)

wow, that was awesome. I need to start training that one now

hehe


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2007)

Well that's yet another one to watch out for isn't it? :uhyeah:


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2007)

lol that was inventive! ive seen sakurba do something like that but it was more of a cartwheel....anyone know what federation that was? i noticed the fighters wasnt wearing gloves.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 2, 2007)

Looked like a swanton


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, wow.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 2, 2007)

Holy moly!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

That was very entertaining and amazing! ~ Lisa


----------



## MattJ (Jan 4, 2007)

So......XMA FTW!!!!! :whip1:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2007)

Most of the orgs I know of do not allow the one standing to kick the one on the ground. So execute this well and flip "OVER" the opponent and not land on their face with your feet as that might get one DQ'd or points taken off. 

Good use of skill set though.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2007)

that was amazing! 
I've done roundoff's before to land in north south, but this was something else. the fact he DIDN'T land on the guys face was also amazing.


----------

